# 700 ore in India



## bibiga

Ciao a tutti,
come potrei tradurre, secondo voi, il titolo di questo libro?
"700 ore in India (su una scomoda sella di una Royal Enfield 500)"
My try: 700 hours in India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield) ?
Il libro parla di un viaggio in moto solitario, attraverso l'India, un'India non turistica e a volte inaccessibile.
La prima parte di 700 hours in India non mi convince. Avete qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
Grazie mille


----------



## johngiovanni

I can see nothing wrong with the translation.  You could put "700" in words, but if the original has the number, I would keep it.
You could also keep "Royal Enfield 500" as the word order if you wished.


----------



## bibiga

Ma non suona male in inglese "700/Seven hundred hours in India"? Non sarebbe meglio inglobare "bike riding" tipo: "700 hours of bike riding through India"? O qualcosa del genere. Preferendo "through" o "throughout" a "in"?


----------



## You little ripper!

I prefer 'through' to 'in'. It was the first thing that I wanted to change when I read the literally translated title.


----------



## bibiga

You little ripper! said:


> I prefer 'through' to 'in'. It was the first thing that I wanted to change when I read the literally translated title.


I agree. How about inserting the bike riding bit?


----------



## tittiugo

Perhaps, specifying the bike's model the saddle's discomfort is straightened...my opinion.


----------



## bibiga

tittiugo said:


> Perhaps, specifying the bike's model the saddle's discomfort is straightened...my opinion.


Cosa intendi?


----------



## You little ripper!

_Seven hundred hours bike ride through India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield)._

I don't particularly like anything in parenthesis in a title.


----------



## bibiga

You little ripper! said:


> I don't particularly like anything in parenthesis in a title.


Neanche a me piace ma il titolo originale è questo, con le parentesi.



You little ripper! said:


> Seven hundred hours bike ride through India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield)



Mi piace! Grazie Charles


----------



## tittiugo

bibiga said:


> Cosa intendi?



Se nel titolo fai comparire marca e modello della moto, magari rafforzi il fatto della scomodità della sella...(sebbene non sappia bene quanto la sella della Royal Enfield sia così terribilmente scomoda!)


----------



## bibiga

tittiugo said:


> Se nel titolo fai comparire marca e modello della moto, magari rafforzi il fatto della scomodità della sella


La parte nelle parentesi fa parte del titolo.


----------



## tittiugo

Ok

avevo capito che non traducevi quella parte...


----------



## Odysseus54

bibiga said:


> Ma non suona male in inglese "700/Seven hundred hours in India"? Non sarebbe meglio inglobare "bike riding" tipo: "700 hours of bike riding through India"? O qualcosa del genere. Preferendo "through" o "throughout" a "in"?



Il problema, se c'e', e' nel titolo italiano - si tratta di 700 ore in totale, o 700 ore di viaggio in moto, al netto di fermate, notti e sfridi vari ?


----------



## johngiovanni

bibiga said:


> Ma non suona male in inglese "700/Seven hundred hours in India"?


Sorry to take a long time to reply.
No, to me "in India" sounds much more natural than "through" or "throughout" after the time expression in your title.
A search on the collocation "spent * hours through" gave no results for the exact phrase, whereas "spent * hours in" gave over a third of a million results.
Of course, if there is a word between the number of hours and the "through" - for example " * riding through", then the situation changes.
Ciao, Odysseus.  It is still a duration of time, so would not make any difference to the translation, I suppose.


----------



## Mary49

Odysseus54 said:


> Il problema, se c'e', e' nel titolo italiano - si tratta di 700 ore in totale, o 700 ore di viaggio in moto, al netto di fermate, notti e *sfridi* vari ?


Cosa sono gli "sfridi" in questo contesto?  Perdonate la mia ignoranza abissale....


----------



## Odysseus54

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao, Odysseus.  It is still a duration of time, so would not make any difference to the translation, I suppose.



Hi John - I was commenting on the OP's "Non sarebbe meglio inglobare "bike riding"? ".  He would be forcing a meaning that is not necessary there.  this could be a trip that lasted a total of one month, or 100 days, 7 hours a day, or 140 days, 5 hours a day.  

Mary49, 'sfrido' significa 'residuo di produzione' o simile.  Si usa anche per il tempo, in organizzazione della produzione.  Ti fermi a fare la pipi', e' uno sfrido


----------



## Mary49

Grazie Ody,  imparo sempre qualcosa


----------



## johngiovanni

Odysseus54 said:


> Hi John - I was commenting on the OP's "Non sarebbe meglio inglobare "bike riding"? "


Capisco!  Grazie, Odysseus.


----------



## You little ripper!

johngiovanni said:


> No, to me "in India" sounds much more natural than "through" or "throughout" after the time expression in your title. A search on the collocation  "spent * hours through" have no results for the exact phrase, whereas "spent * hours in" gave over a third of a million results.


John, the reason there are so many for "spent * hours in" is because they include visiting a country/region and staying put in that particular location. "Bike ride" indicates movement, which is the reason I prefer 'through'. 

I found quite a few Google hits for a specific number of days "bike ride through" (the exact a particular country or region).

"day bike ride through India"
"day bike ride through Australia"
"day bike ride through France"
"day bike ride through Germany"
"day bike ride through Europe"

"Across' might be another option. _Seven hundred hours bike ride across India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield)._


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Ylr.
As I said before,


johngiovanni said:


> Of course, if there is a word between the number of hours and the "through" - for example " * riding through", then the situation changes.


The reason there are so many for "spent * hours in" is that the natural collocation is to spend time _in_ a country, not _through_ it.

In the original Italian book title there is just a time expression before the name of the country.  There is no Italian expression meaning "bike ride" before the name of the country. 
To me, "700 hours through India" does not sound natural, and "Day through India" would not sound natural.  Others may disagree, and it's bibiga's decision, but I am saying that a natural translation of "700 ore in India" is "700 hours in India".


----------



## You little ripper!

johngiovanni said:


> In the original Italian book title there is just a time expression before the name of the country.  There is no Italian expression meaning "bike ride" before the name of the country.
> To me, "700 hours through India" does not sound natural, and "Day through India" would not sound natural.  Others may disagree, and it's bibiga's decision, but I am saying that a natural translation of "700 ore in India" is "700 hours in India".


Of course the natural translation of "700 ore in India" is "700 hours in India", but it could simply mean he spent 700 hours in India on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield _without moving_. What do you think about using 'across'?


----------



## johngiovanni

You little ripper! said:


> it could simply mean he spent 700 hours in India on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield _without moving_


Really?  That would be one helluva mystical experience!  Why look for zebras?
I just would not translate "in" as "across".


----------



## You little ripper!

johngiovanni said:


> Really?  That would be one helluva mystical experience!


I meant _without actually riding it. _People do all sorts of things for different reasons.

Tree man Richard Pennicuik comes down, but council says tree must go

_TREE MAN Richard Pennicuik has ended his 108-day crusade to save a gum tree in Thornlie - and climbed down to earth - paving the way for the council to chop it down. ..........._

I think that using 'through' or 'across' makes what he was doing on the saddle of the motorcycle clear - he wasn't just sitting on it.


----------



## Odysseus54

I insist on my doubt, with a direct question for the OP : Are the 700 hours the total duration of the stay in India (about a month) or are they the time spent riding in India/through India ?

The Italian original is not clear, in my opinion.  If this is not clarified, it's hard to discuss whether we simply spent 700 hours in India or we rode 700 hours through India.


----------



## bibiga

Odysseus54 said:


> I insist on my doubt, with a direct question for the OP : Are the 700 hours the total duration of the stay in India (about a month) or are they the time spent riding in India/through India ?


The total duration of his bike travelling, because he did stay a few days in Delhi before that (with no bike) and after (the rented bike had been handed back)

Thank you guys..loads of feedback..but the uncertainty is still there.
I really like YLR's translation of _Seven hundred hours bike ride through India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield) _but I understand JG's point of view.
So basically, if I choose to use in, there will be no bike riding inserted in the title. Viceversa, if I decide to use through then I will probably go with YLR's suggestion.
How about "Seven hundred hours travelling/journey through India (on the uncomfortable saddle...)"?


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> I insist on my doubt, with a direct question for the OP : Are the 700 hours the total duration of the stay in India (about a month) or are they the time spent riding in India/through India ?
> 
> The Italian original is not clear, in my opinion.  If this is not clarified, it's hard to discuss whether we simply spent 700 hours in India or we rode 700 hours through India.


It's the same in English and is the point I was trying to make. He could (I know it's unlikely, but stranger things have happened) lived on the bike in one location in India for the 700 hours.



bibiga said:


> How about "Seven hundred hours travelling/journey through India (on the uncomfortable saddle...)"?


Did you notice my suggestion, _Seven hundred hours bike ride across India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield) _in Post 19, bibiga? It eliminates the need for 'traveling/journey' in that sentence.


----------



## bibiga

You little ripper! said:


> Did you notice my suggestion, _Seven hundred hours bike ride across India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield) _in Post 19, bibiga? It eliminates the need for 'traveling/journey' in that sentence.



Oops, no. I had skipped it. 
So, what would you consider the best option? Your first suggestion or this "across" one in post 19?


----------



## You little ripper!

bibiga said:


> Oops, no. I had skipped it.
> So, what would you consider the best option? Your first suggestion or this "across" one in post 19?


I prefer 'across'.


----------



## bibiga

Oki thanks.
 I like both options really. I just wanted to know which option sounds "more" English.


----------



## You little ripper!

bibiga said:


> Oki thanks.
> I like both options really. I just wanted to know which option sounds "more" English.


_Seven hundred hours bike ride across/through India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield) _sound better (and a lot 'more English') to me, but it's changing the original Italian sentence a lot more (which is John's concern).


----------



## bibiga

I know it does change the title but I sometimes prefer a non literal translation if it sounds better 
Do you prefer across or though?


----------



## You little ripper!

bibiga said:


> I know it does change the title but I sometimes prefer a non literal translation if it sounds better
> Do you prefer across or though?


If you don't mind a non-literal translation, I prefer "......... bike ride across ..........".


----------



## bibiga

You little ripper! said:


> If you don't mind a non-literal translation, I prefer "......... bike ride across ..........".


And so be it


----------



## Odysseus54

bibiga said:


> The total duration of his bike travelling, because he did stay a few days in Delhi before that (with no bike) and after (the rented bike had been handed back)
> 
> Thank you guys..loads of feedback..but the uncertainty is still there.
> I really like YLR's translation of _Seven hundred hours bike ride through India (on the uncomfortable saddle of a 500 Royal Enfield) _but I understand JG's point of view.
> So basically, if I choose to use in, there will be no bike riding inserted in the title. Viceversa, if I decide to use through then I will probably go with YLR's suggestion.
> How about "Seven hundred hours travelling/journey through India (on the uncomfortable saddle...)"?




700 ore in sella alla moto, quindi ?  da cento giorni in su ?  Se e' cosi', capisco perche' non vuoi usare "700 hours in India", che invece significherebbe che la permanenza totale e' stata di 700:24=29 giorni circa.


----------



## johngiovanni

If it is an important issue to some people what the title "means", here it is from the horse's mouth:
Itinerari: 700 ore in India (sulla scomoda sella di una Royal Enfield 500)
700hrs is 29 days x 24 hours rounded up to 700.  (And he had already written another book with "7" in the title.)
It was the duration of his stay "in India", not "through India". 
He had planned to stay in India _"Quasi un mese"_.
"Già avevo scritto un libro con 70 nel titolo e ne stavo scrivendo un altro con 7 nel titolo. Escludendo 0,7, l’ovvio passo successivo di questa mia mania era 700. 700 cosa? *700 ore in India.* In moto. Ho convertito le ore in giorni (29) e ho fatto i biglietti."


----------



## You little ripper!

johngiovanni said:


> If it is an important issue to some people what the title "means", here it is from the horse's mouth:
> Itinerari: 700 ore in India (sulla scomoda sella di una Royal Enfield 500)
> 700hrs is 29 days x 24 hours rounded up to 700.  (And he had already written another book with "7" in the title.)
> It was the duration of his stay "in India", not "through India".
> He had planned to stay in India _"Quasi un mese"_.
> "Già avevo scritto un libro con 70 nel titolo e ne stavo scrivendo un altro con 7 nel titolo. Escludendo 0,7, l’ovvio passo successivo di questa mia mania era 700. 700 cosa? *700 ore in India.* In moto. Ho convertito le ore in giorni (29) e ho fatto i biglietti."


So he wasn't riding around India on the uncomfortable saddle of a Royal Enfield 500 for 700 hours. Maybe it is best to translate the misleading title literally.


----------



## Odysseus54

johngiovanni said:


> If it is an important issue to some people what the title "means", here it is from the horse's mouth:
> Itinerari: 700 ore in India (sulla scomoda sella di una Royal Enfield 500)
> 700hrs is 29 days x 24 hours rounded up to 700.  (And he had already written another book with "7" in the title.)
> It was the duration of his stay "in India", not "through India".
> He had planned to stay in India _"Quasi un mese"_.
> "Già avevo scritto un libro con 70 nel titolo e ne stavo scrivendo un altro con 7 nel titolo. Escludendo 0,7, l’ovvio passo successivo di questa mia mania era 700. 700 cosa? *700 ore in India.* In moto. Ho convertito le ore in giorni (29) e ho fatto i biglietti."



Of course it is important.  In our discussion, it means (no quotes) for instance that "700 hours in India" is the only translation possible.  It also means that he did not spend 700 hours on a bike.  It means therefore that he did not spend 4-5 months in India.

That's all the title wanted to succintly and clearly convey - the part in parenthesis made the whole thing a lot less clear.


----------



## johngiovanni

I agree.  The part in parenthesis may have muddied things.  "700 hours in India" is the only possible translation. And from the construction, it always was.


----------



## bibiga

Odysseus54 said:


> 700 ore in sella alla moto, quindi ?


Sì!



You little ripper! said:


> So he wasn't riding around India on the uncomfortable saddle of a Royal Enfield 500 for 700 hours.


He was

He was there for more than 700 hours overall. The 700 hours refers to the bike journey. Not his total stay in India.


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Bibiga.  You are clearly certain about that, and therefore I accept what you say.  I think it makes no difference to the translation, however.


----------



## bibiga

johngiovanni said:


> I think it makes no difference to the translation, however.



It does though JG. As YLR was saying, the use of the word through or across would be better, wouldn't it? 

But just to be sure, I'll ask the author what he'd rather convey. Così tagliamo la testa al toro!!


----------



## johngiovanni

Be sure to let us know what he says! 
All I meant was "700 hours in India" is the translation of "700 ore in India".


----------



## bibiga

johngiovanni said:


> All I meant was "700 hours in India" is the translation of "700 ore in India".


I'll make sure he understands the difference between this and what YLR suggested.
Thank you all for your precious help.


----------



## Odysseus54

Io mi assicurerei anche della durata - l'articolo che JG ha trovato sembra veramente indicare una durata totale della permanenza di 700 ore.

Sull'uso della preposizione : 'across', 'through' ecc. richiederebbero un verbo o un'espressione di moto.  Se invece stiamo parlando di permanenza, anche se con un itinerario, non utilizzeresti 'across' o 'through'.

"I spent the summer in Greece" 

"I spent the summer across Greece" 

"I spent the summer traveling across Greece


----------



## bibiga

Sì..c'è scritto così ma poi leggendolo capisci che la permanenza dura di più...comunque farò scegliere a lui e poi ve lo comunicherò..


----------

